# SW Michigan



## CuBob (Sep 17, 2016)

Looking for a coach in SW Michigan. Would like someone with at least level 3 cert.

Thanks 
Bob


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

CuBob said:


> Looking for a coach in SW Michigan. Would like someone with at least level 3 cert.
> 
> Thanks
> Bob











Find a Coach - USA Archery


USA Archery is nationally recognized for its coach certification courses. Certified coaches lead quality programs that develop high performing athletes. Find a coach near you.




www.usarchery.org





Type in your zip code. I don't think there are any Level 3 coaches in SW Michigan,
but there are many NTS Level 3 coaches in Michigan. Now, finding a coach that is willing to work with you in person, 
that could be difficult.


----------



## CuBob (Sep 17, 2016)

Thanks for the info. All I can do is ask. If it doesn’t work out that is the way it goes. Have had coaching in the past, have moved and need a tune up.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

I think GlenRedhawk on this site is the Glen Bennett above, quick PM would confirm/refute. I'm taking a SWAG myself but he is in Lansing.


----------

